
Navy Contractors Feud over Who Pays for Fixes to Troubled $13B Warship - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-04/navy-contractors-feud-over-paying-for-troubled-carrier-s-fixes
======
croh
reminded movie - Pentagon Wars (1998)

